# Talk Audio Meet in N.I.



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Talk Audio Meeting - Audio Advice Northern Ireland*

*Calling all Detailing World N.I. based members*

*Saturday 21st March 2009 11am - 3pm*

Ok folks - following a few enquiries re 'meetings / get togethers' for all things Car Audio, Phil has said he would gladly host a Talk Audio Meet at Audio Advice in Portadown, County Armagh. (02838336361)

We had a very successful meeting at our branch in Scotland yesterday and this will be a great opportunity to do the same in N.I.

There was also an enquiry re dB drag so Phil has suggested some SPL testing to allow you loud guys the chance to get an accurate measurement.

Phil and the lads will give up their own time and workshop space to host this event so all we need is to have a decent amount of interest to ensure it goes well.

Nigel and some of the judges from EMMA Ireland will also be there and will be able to advise any interested competitiors of competition dates and rules etc; They are a friendly bunch of guys and will be able to guide you down the right path sound off wise....

So - if you would like some system advice, SPL measurement, ideas on EMMA rules, talk to other folk with a real passion for car audio or hear some awesome demo cars (and customer cars) or even if you dont have any audio and are a total newbie to all things car audio and are based in N.I or Ireland then get your name down here. Portadown is handy for interested parties from both the North and South of the country so go on - get involved

Cars that will be on site to demo will include:

Porsche GT3 RS
VW Golf Mk5 GTi
Fiesta van
BMW M3 (was in PBMW January 2009)
Focus RS (was in Fast Ford January 2009)
Vauxhall Astra VXR
Mini (Classic) with rebuilt dash, retrim and mental install etc;
Our award winning multi featured R19 demo car

to name but a few.................................................. go down have a listen and take advantage of hearing some of the best cars in the country

Cheers

Iain
Audio Advice


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Would like to try and get to this! Hopefully be there


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*N.I. Talk Audio meet*



Curtiz said:


> Would like to try and get to this! Hopefully be there


Curtiz - good man.

Should be a great day out. Lots of really nice cars and systems :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*workshop area for DW members to demo etc;*

have spoken to Phil and he has said if someone wants to demo techniques / PC use / claying etc; then they are welcome to have a section of the workshop if it helps.

As said this is predominantly an audio meet but there can be a detailing area as required.

All interested peeps please join the thread :buffer:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

If you post this up on www.reallymeansounds.com you may get more takers aswell Iain


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*good call*



Curtiz said:


> If you post this up on www.reallymeansounds.com you may get more takers aswell Iain


curtiz

good call sir - will do :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nothing like a good wireless in a motor boy!


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*wireless??*

aye indeed - canny whack it sir :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Copied from RMS just to let people know
Iain S said "Hi lads sorry but we are going to have to cancel due to me forgeting that we have an open day to attend at another venue hope this doesnt screw anybody about ,are reshedualed date will be saturday the 4th of april from 12pm to 4pm 
Thanks and sorry again "

incase you forgot about here Iain lol


----------

